# Framing with green pine



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2012)

I am putting up a building over the next few weeks for my mill. I have a slab poured and will be putting a stud frame building up on top of it. Last night i was doing some calculating and i may be a few studs short of what i need. I do have a pile of pine and spruce logs I can mill for more if need be. I was wondering the pros and cons of framing with Green studs?


----------



## Mizer (Oct 17, 2012)

I say saw it and nail it the same day. As long as you are not planing on putting drywall up before it has a chance to dry I see no problem. If it is a sawmill building I doubt that you are using drywall anyway.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2012)

True no drywall on the mill end. I will have a small showroom on the opposite end. I will just put the dry stuff on that end. Thanks for the input mizer


----------



## gvwp (Oct 18, 2012)

I used green Eastern White Pine to frame my kiln as well as the saw building and addition to the saw building. All built at different times and never had a problem with any of the lumber. I allowed the lumber to dry before putting any paneling over the studs. EWP is a forgiving lumber to work with so I don't know about spruce or other types of pine but the EWP worked fine.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 19, 2012)

gvwp said:


> I used green Eastern White Pine to frame my kiln as well as the saw building and addition to the saw building. All built at different times and never had a problem with any of the lumber. I allowed the lumber to dry before putting any paneling over the studs. EWP is a forgiving lumber to work with so I don't know about spruce or other types of pine but the EWP worked fine.



The pine species I have is EWP I will dig those ones out to use first thanks for the input.


----------

